# Choosing an avatar



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Just playing around with an avatar, folks!  How do I make her dance?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gail said:


> Just playing around with an avatar, folks! How do I make her dance?


OOOH. It's Tweety Bird's old lady!

Sorry, I don't know how to dance. . . .I'm sure someone else will though.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Gail said:


> Just playing around with an avatar, folks! How do I make her dance?


Well.... you have to find an animated gif of her dancing somewhere, or you have to make your own using an animation program--which is incredibly tedious and time consuming.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gail said:


> Just playing around with an avatar, folks! How do I make her dance?


If she was an animated gif, she needs to be online when you select her for your avatar. Uploading an animated gif, at least from a PC, doesn't seem to work. Upload her to Photobucket.com, or a Picasa album or someplace like that. If she was not animated, what BJ said.

Betsy


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, I do have her animated on Photobucket, but I don't know how to get her from there onto this board!  (I'm so ashamed.... )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gail said:


> Yes, I do have her animated on Photobucket, but I don't know how to get her from there onto this board! (I'm so ashamed.... )


No shame. . . Betsy, can you help her?

Ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Gail said:


> Yes, I do have her animated on Photobucket, but I don't know how to get her from there onto this board! (I'm so ashamed.... )


simply go to your profile/forum profile information and copy/paste the URL of the Photobucket version into the field where it says "I have my own pic.".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> simply go to your profile/settings and copy/paste the URL of the Photobucket version into the line where it asks you if you want to upload an avatar from the Web.


No need to be 'shamed! Try it and let us know if you have any problems. We do a lot of techie troubleshooting here!

Betsy


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

I just can't get it to work - all I get is a blank square with a red X.  sobbing and weeping!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you give me the URL of the image?

Betsy


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

http://photobucket.com/Granny_bucket


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Try using this URL: http://s449.photobucket.com/albums/qq214/Gail1935/th_Dancingranny.gif


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Bingo!!! You're a genius!  she's a little wider than I am, but she sure is dancing!  thank you so much...what was the secret?  xoxo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you go to the link you posted, and click on it, you'll see a page with Image Link Code in a box on the right.  You want the one that says "Direct Link."

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Is that the Lambada?


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

It sure ain't the cha-cha!

Many thanks, again, Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

and MonaSW, who was quick to give you the actual link!  I can dilly dally getting to posts knowing someone else will help first!  Glad you got it working!

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad to help! When using Photobucket for things like avatars, use the "direct link" option.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks to you, too, Mona - nice to meet you!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks! Nice to meet you too. And Granny has always been one of my favorite characters.


----------

